# Young and going through IVF & Possible egg donation..help!



## jellyxo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi ladies ive just turned 21 me and my partner have been TTC for 3 years (always wanted to be young parents lol) but have been faced with alot of difficulties (possible but not confirmed PCOS, absence of ovulation tho periods are like clockwork, slight blockage in left tube, also below average sperm count and mobility) have been thru all tests with gyno who didnt take me seriously and basically said she wouldnt offer me clomid due to partners low sperm count... sooooi decided the best (and most expensive lol) option would be to consider IVF. I have been reading about discounted cycles of IVF for egg donors and this is something im really intrested in plus would be great to help another lady acheive her dream of being a mummy! So has anybody done egg donating before or know much about it?


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello jellyxo, 

im also only 21 xx

im in the prosses of doin my first ivf / egg sharing at the moment  

if theres anything you want to ask or if you just wanna chat im always here  and i wil try to awnser any questions you may have to the best on my knolage xxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun,

Don't worry about being young, we started ttc from being 21, and I am 26 now  

I would email all ur local ivf clinics and ask them for a quote and any info... Then get looking into which may suit u best (prices vary greatly- I thought it was a set price for all so went with the 1st clinic who imo is expensive-no way near as much as not egg sharing tho-just over £2k)

I was given clomid for 3 months with me with no known probs n db with a low count an motility- dr's confuse me how they aren't all reading from the same page! 

Good luck with it all...

There is a thread on here "anyone waiting to egg share" why don't u join us? You may get to see everyones updates and see how the process goes on- we are all at different stages, and all more than happy to explain what we can... You too Rose! Xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

My dh and i were going to do egg share, but could not in the end because they found out i had a chromazone problem.  Anyway, we went to The Lister and were very impressed, you have to have all sorts of tests, at The Lister this is paid for you!.  You also have to have councilling, normally they will allow you to egg share 3 times, unless you have a track record of failed cycles then they may say less.


Every clinic is very different, some expect you to pay for the tests, but i found The Lister to be one of the cheapest regarding that, they also have a very good reputation.  


When you have the councilling they talk about the possibility of the other lady getting pg and how you may feel, also the fact that if you have a baby and so does she they will be half sisters and how would you and your baby feel about that,(when your baby gets older)?  The councilling really makes you think, this is a good thing though cos you have to be able to live with your disision what ever it is.  I was really up for it, but for us it was not meant to be.


If i was totally honest, my first thought was receiving cheap treatment, not the fact that i would be helping another lady, everyone that i discussed it with (not many) kept on saying what a great thing to do for another lady.  I did not really feel that way if i was honest, i wanted to do it to help myself!  What i am saying is yes it is a lovely thing to do for someone else, of course it is, but you have to be honest with yourself about the reasons why your doing it, it may well be to help another lady. 


Honestly The Lister were amazing, i was sad when i could not stay with them.  Good luck


----------



## jellyxo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanls guys its deffo something i wanna do, just worried incase my eggs arent good enough (nothing seems to be going right!) desperatley want this to work it what wpuld be the roigh cost of IVF if u donate eggs? Anybody know? Xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

It's totally different at each clinic. At the lister it's free u have to pay for the hfea licence £104 but unless u need icsi it's fee.


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello jellyxo xx 

like coweyes said its different for each clinic in respect to there hfea fee prices and then if you need any other treatment like icsi - pesa if you want to go to blastocyst ect 

im with the londons women clinic in london iv got to pay an extra £2800 is as iv got to have pesa/tesa and icsi as wel as depending on my  eggs and how many i have left at day 3 i would like to go for blastocyst which is another £500 other wise i would just be paying the £75 hfea fee at the clinic im at xxxxx


----------



## jellyxo (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok ok lol im kinda new to all this its all so confusing, what is pesa/tesa? I have had all tests done thrpugh the nhs so i wont need to pay to get these done again right? Xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Why dont you do some reserch and then when you have chosen a few clinics arrange for an appointment.  The one thing i would say having both nhs and self funded treatment, ask when booking appointments how much it costs as there not always very forth coming with that information.


Yes you can use your nhs results but they have a shelf life of about 12 months.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Jelly-as coweyes said, all prices diifer...

Mine is £75 ****
315 for my bloods
140 fpr db's bloods
585 for drugs
980 for icsi

Not sure if I have missed anything there...

Also, bloods have a 12month self life but u need CF testing, kayrotype and blood group aswell as what uve already had- as this is important when egg sharing-unless its 'free' at ur clinic there will be a charge for those.

Personally, I would sit and google ivf clinics...

Email or call asking for some info on egg share, and the cost...

Wait til u get some replies and have a good look- as u will need to attend the clinic quite a few times don't pick one too far away.

Ask ur doctor or gyne for a copy of ur records (you usually have to pay a small fee) then book ur consultation with a clinic and take ur records along. The more info u have the better they know how to treat you correctly.

Also whilst you are doing all this, order (if u haven't already) some wellmens fertility vits for ur boyfriend, and get ur self some good conception vits for ur self... As these take around 3 months to start helping. Boots usually do a 3 for 2. I have pregnacare conception ones 

Good luck, and as I said above, why don't u come and chat with us on the "anyone waiting for egg share" thread? Xx


----------

